# Repair OLD PSE crossbow - Do I have any hope of making this functional?



## evanc7031 (Mar 2, 2013)

I have an old PSE x-bow that was given to me by a buddy since he felt his only other option was to trash it. I have looked at pics of all the old PSE crossbows I could find in order to ID the model and hopefully order a new string. The "String" is actually plastic coated cable. Since I can't ID it, I can't order a replacement from PSE. I am wondering if I could just use cable from the hardware store, since that is what they apparently used back then. I am hoping someone could ID the model, and suggest whether I try PSE or the hardware store for a replacement. 

I apologize if this is posted in the wrong area, but this is my first time using this forum, and am trying to figure all this out. I am no stranger to traditional, primitive, and compound archery and would like to take the next step by having a functional crossbow as cheaply as possible. Fixing this would be great, and maybe make me want to upgrade to a "Real" (Modern) crossbow. 

I'm having trouble attaching pics, without which this post is basically useless to the reader. I will post pics as soon as I figure out how.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

evanc7031.





















When you have some pics to post, create a thread in the Crossbow section. Someone will be able to assist.


----------



## evanc7031 (Mar 2, 2013)

I have pics, just have to figure out how to upload them. I never considered myself to be a SEVERE case of technologically impaired - but my lack of attachments seems to suggest just that. I even designated a folder on my desktop of 6 or7 pics for quick access. When I try to "Add Attachment" or "Upload from....Browse" or whatever, the computer seems to do nothing. Maybe I need to edit the file size? Once I attach the pics, then I will try and transfer this thread to the Crossbow section. I picked this one b/c it seemed geared to newbies like myself who have to go through the settling in phase. Any thoughts are welcome.

Evan


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Lots of useful info here.


----------

